# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Детский ВидеоПроект "Эй, Там!=Hey There!"

## Lena G

Здравствуйте! Разрешите, представиться...:smile:

Кликнув на этот линк, вы попадете на Детский Познавательно-Развлекательный ВидеоПрект "Эй, Там!=Hey There!"
http://www.youtube.com/user/mgiamber

Засилье жестокости в детских фильмах и видеоиграх, как в Америке, России, так и по всему миру, побудило меня начать этот цикл видеопередач. 
Этим я бы хотела помочь ребятам вырасти добрыми и отзывчивыми. Как известно, стержневые черты характера, служащие впоследствии основой сущности взрослого человека, формируются в нежном возрасте, именно до пяти лет. И потому, чтобы получить личность, сотканную из добра, сострадания и желания строить, а не разрушать, очень важно воспитывать дошкольника на позитивных и созидательных примерах.  
Говорю это, как профессиональный педагог и мать со стажем :rolleyes:

Здесь http://heytam.com/ можно познакомиться со мной еще лучше, как с детским автором и журналистом (тоже проффесиональным и со стажем)  :Aga: 

Надеюсь найти на форуме единомышленников и друзей.
Конструктивную критику всегда ценю и жду. 
Всем теплого весеннего настроения,
Лена Джи.

----------

